# Texting/Sexting between spouses



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

I want to experiment with sending my wife suggestive messages, I think she would like like it. However, I don't want to use the standard phone text messaging system because all messages are stored by the phone network and also, I would not want to risk the possibility of a rude message appearing in sight of her friends so I was thinking of using an app solely for this purpose. we would know then to only open a message if nobody we care about was around. Something like WhatsApp would be good (if it wasn't owned by Facebook), but we already use that to contact many people. Something that does not identy with the phone number would be good.
I think a number of TAM members do this sort of texting, so would like to know what apps and steps taken, if any, to ensure discretion please.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

twoofus said:


> I want to experiment with sending my wife suggestive messages, I think she would like like it. However, I don't want to use the standard phone text messaging system because all messages are stored by the phone network and also, I would not want to risk the possibility of a rude message appearing in sight of her friends so I was thinking of using an app solely for this purpose. we would know then to only open a message if nobody we care about was around. Something like WhatsApp would be good (if it wasn't owned by Facebook), but we already use that to contact many people. Something that does not identy with the phone number would be good.
> I think a number of TAM members do this sort of texting, so would like to know what apps and steps taken, if any, to ensure discretion please.


KIK is one texting app, that seems to be widely used. Also you could each setup up a special purpose gmail account and use the google hangouts messaging app.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not sure just how explicit you are wanting to be or just how private you feel you need to be. 

My wife,_ who is extremely private and risk averse_, has enjoyed my sexting over the standard message system. 

That said, there is a caveat. These sexts have never included photographs or even truly explicit language. They are suggestive in such a way that no explicit words are used, but intent is definitely clear. There's a real art to being erotically suggestive without being vulgar and many women, my wife included, find that much more enticing.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Basically everyone we know uses either regular texts or WhatsApp (European relatives), so we simply picked another messaging app. On the odd occasion someone pops up as a contact we block them. We picked Telegram, but it is linked to a phone number.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Try code. 
XOXXTTXOUUUGGQQQQFQFBQFBQFBL!!VB!!VB

is an extremely naughty message that I could send my wife.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Assuming we aren't just helping you hide an affair from your wife, I used to use Text Now with my daughter before she had a phone with a data plan. You could set up a free phone number that works on Wi-Fi with unlimited texting. It was helpful when she went to the library after school.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bear in mind no matter what app there's a chance of records and accidental uncloaking of text and especially pics, so to speak. 

Some don't care and that's ok. And accidental "sharing" may never happen. But that's my humble opinion. 
Myself, I would never send a revealing pic but again many do and that's ok. Maybe I'm too careful.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> Assuming we aren't just helping you hide an affair from your wife


Hell no, I want to practice with my wife and get it right so I don't screw it up later sexting her sister! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I'm not sure just how explicit you are wanting to be or just how private you feel you need to be.
> 
> My wife,_ who is extremely private and risk averse_, has enjoyed my sexting over the standard message system.
> 
> That said, there is a caveat. These sexts have never included photographs or even truly explicit language. They are suggestive in such a way that no explicit words are used, but intent is definitely clear. There's a real art to being erotically suggestive without being vulgar and many women, my wife included, find that much more enticing.


There will be rules:
Never use our real names, just a private pet name known only unto ourselves.
Nothing that can readily identify us, especially if we ever get to pictures (probably never)


----------



## Ketiara (Jun 5, 2018)

We use Kik, which is hilarious because we kinda freaked out a few years ago when we first realized it was on our teenage daughters' phones. It's not that it's untraceable, we just don't want some things showing up in our regular text logs which may inadvertently be open in the presence of someone else. We learned this real quick when my car read a text message to me one day while I was driving, and my cousin was in the car.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

> We learned this real quick when my car read a text message to me one day while I was driving, and my cousin was in the car.


:surprise:


----------



## genabee (Nov 26, 2016)

We use Signal for all of our texting (naughty and normal). Messages are encrypted and never stored any where.


----------

